# Thoughts on the Mystery Mare?



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I love her color, chest and butt! LoL. She looks (foundation) QH to me.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

She looks like a nice mare. Nice solid engine, decent heartgirth. She is a bit over at the knees, but she has a big shoulder. I really like the look of this mare and she'll look even better with some exercise & conditioning of her topline.


----------



## arrowsaway (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm a sucker for a blue roan.... -drools-


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm not really seeing over at the knee. I like her a lot. I agree, QH, foundation type for sure. Nice mare, she'll be a good using horse once you've sorted out the issues you mentioned.


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

Foundation is definately what I was thinking!! Now if I could just find out where she came from, no one says they use her brand on horses, grrr


----------



## ChestnutPony (Mar 6, 2012)

arrowsaway said:


> I'm a sucker for a blue roan.... -drools-


Same


----------



## HanginH (Mar 2, 2012)

Sorry I might have missed it in the picture but what is she branded with and where? Maybe she came from the north country!


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

It's on her right hip, kinda hard to see with her fuzz. So far I've checked w/ the Idaho, Colorado, Nevada, Utah, Wyoming, Montana, N & S Dakota branding depts. Mont has 4 registered to that brand, I was able to contact 3 of them with no luck (the 3rd I can't get an address for), there's a possibilty in S. Dakota I just have to send a letter. Otherwise, no one else has it registered.

Here's my lovely sketch of the brand, thanks for any help ideas you may have:


----------



## Super Nova (Apr 27, 2010)

Please don't tie to a gate.....it is so unsafe.........

Super Nova


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

Super Nova said:


> Please don't tie to a gate.....it is so unsafe.........
> 
> Super Nova


Wasn't a gate. It's a round pen panel. I know better than to tie to a gate, but thanks


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

This mare is built very downhill, to start. She has a bit of a ewe neck that ties too high into her steep shoulder. She's post legged in the hind end and stands over at the knee in the front end. She has a steep croup and her tail is set too high. I'm not going to go so far as to call her wasp-waisted, but she isn't deep enough in her flanks. Her back looks weak, and her neck is a bit short, but she's short coupled all around.

She could use some weight. And lacks muscle all around; especially over her topline.


----------



## Super Nova (Apr 27, 2010)

busysmurf said:


> Wasn't a gate. It's a round pen panel. I know better than to tie to a gate, but thanks


Its still a moveable panel........

Super Nova


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Super Nova said:


> Its still a moveable panel........
> 
> Super Nova


Yea...I learned my lesson on that. Several years ago I tied one of my Arabs to one of those seemingly sturdy roundpen panels....well...she spooked and took off through the barn with it...I was standing a little further down the barn getting some grooming stuff...didn't see it coming and she dragged the whole panel and herself right over the top of me...I hit my head on some concrete and chipped a tooth. Didn't break anything surprisingly...just very bruised. I will _*never ever...ever*_ tie to one of those things again. The mare was 100% fine...no injuries thank goodness.


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

I understand what you guys are saying...but I've worked with horses that were seriously injured while being worked in round pens. Does that mean we don't use them? Nope, we keep doing it. BUT we do everything we can to to make sure they stay as safe as possible.

What you can't see in the picture is me sitting on the panel before I tied her, that thing was in solid. And just as a precaution she was tied with a slip knot just in case. In the case of that particular picture, I trust that panel more than I would trust a hitching post. Which can be just as dangerous as a panel. But if you don't feel safe using panels to tie a horse than please don't, it makes sense based on your experiences.


----------

